# 1964 JD 110 round fender riding mower



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

looking to buy one that I found locally, I know it's rather old and just looking for a restore I can do slowly when I have time... question, is it worth the $ 650 asking price? has mower deck ,snow plow and said it does run but has been sitting the last 3 years any major issues I should look for ?...any help/ info is appreciated , thank you


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had an old 110 once, don't remember the exact year. I didn't have a snow blower but did make and still have the front blade for it. It did a good job with snow or crushed stone either one. Mine had a Kohler engine and was fairly expensive to replace. I'm not real sure what one would be worth today, especially with a snow blower. I was pretty pleased with the one I had so if you can find one with a snow blower and it's not all torn up, I'd likely consider it....... Hope this helps.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Well it all depends on the shape of the tractor and deck depending on what applications you would want to use the tractor for. I just baught a 112 round fender for 300 bucks that is in real good shape. 650 is a fair price but, some things you will want to look for are the condition of the round fenders and the hood and engine. Run your hands over the fenders top and bottom for bondo. Also if the hood is cracked or missing that will a bit of a problem more so if its missing due to the durability of fiber glass and the engine could be a porblem depending on the issue if there is any at all. But other than that the restoration should be fairly easy. Also I would clean the gas tank and check the carb bowl due to the amounts of wter in the gas now a days can ruin small components in the carb especially the jet and any plastic or fine rubber seals also check the engine and rear end fluid for water and metal shavings. Hope you have fun with your new old toy. Happy Riding


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another thing to watch for is wear in the steering gear. Some had a worm/balls setup(my old 110 did),in an aluminum gear housing. They often wore out,and I could never find one for mine. Sold it to a friend,to get it out of my way.


----------

